# RC pics.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I was just goofing around with some new photograhpy software I downloaded. Post up some of your pics!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice decked out RC18 you have there, too bad it sits on the shelf


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Nice decked out RC18 you have there, too bad it sits on the shelf


It's not on my shelf, I sold it to a co-worker awhile back. Guys like us who have been in this hobby long enough needs to take a break once in awhile and enjoy other interests. Hopefully without asking for forgiveness.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> It's not on my shelf, I sold it to a co-worker awhile back. Guys like us who have been in this hobby long enough needs to take a break once in awhile and enjoy other interests. Hopefully without asking for forgiveness.


You got that right! I, unfortunately, have been on an extended break - probably longer than Gary. So long that maybe only a handful of you racing today have ever raced with me.

If ever a track opens up on the Northwest side, regardless of scale, I would strongly consider getting back in. Till then, 1/32 to 1/64 scale slot cars are my racing fix.

PD2


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

HIRCR - * north* of I-10 West *west* of Beltway 8 has it been 5 years now maybe?:headknock I suppose it could be in your backyard but


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm still working on my high speed focus, but here's a couple from last weekend. I've been using the sports mode, but I'm gonna try the shutter set REALLY fast at the next race. 6MP also has it's limits when you're cropping afterwards.

I just like catching the cars showing the engineering of the suspension & such hard at work!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

madf1man said:


> HIRCR - *north* of I-10 West *west* of Beltway 8 has it been 5 years now maybe?:headknock I suppose it could be in your backyard but


LOL @ Trey. Paul, he has loaner cars. If he doesn't I'll hook you up with one if you want to go run.

New ponies for the 8ight. And I mean some serious ponies too. EB Mods Race Prepped Trinity Extech and Sirio 2013 pipe. Just put it in Sat night and ran one tank through Sun morning at about 85% of race tune. put it away 'cause I didn't want to FUBAR a good set of tires on the pavement. Never temped over 170 and was still just flying, can't wait to get it on the track and lean it out.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

madf1man said:


> HIRCR - *north* of I-10 West *west* of Beltway 8 has it been 5 years now maybe?:headknock I suppose it could be in your backyard but


I was about to post the same thing lol. You can't get into racing for any cheaper either.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ill be getting Mini Z pretty soon.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

What kind of camera are you using?



Courtney Vaughan said:


> I'm still working on my high speed focus, but here's a couple from last weekend. I've been using the sports mode, but I'm gonna try the shutter set REALLY fast at the next race. 6MP also has it's limits when you're cropping afterwards.
> 
> I just like catching the cars showing the engineering of the suspension & such hard at work!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Nikon D40. I should have bought the D40X, as it is 10MP. I would have like the D60 but it's 3 times the price of the D40, and I just needed something to learn with. I could also use a speedlite and better lens, but I'd spend more than the camera on just those two things. Overall, I'm satisfied with it, just need to work on a few techniques.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Nikon D40. I should have bought the D40X, as it is 10MP. I would have like the D60 but it's 3 times the price of the D40, and I just needed something to learn with. I could also use a speedlite and better lens, but I'd spend more than the camera on just those two things. Overall, I'm satisfied with it, just need to work on a few techniques.


There is nothing wrong with the D40. Truth is unless you plan on printing out poster prints, you will never see the difference in Megapickles.

http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d40.htm

That camera is a keeper providing your a Nikon guy. Keep the body and buy good lenses. The pics I took of the RC18B was with a D80 and I kinda wished I never bought it. I was scared to use it cuz it was so expensive. lol

I now have a Cannon 30D and hopefully my lens will be here before the weekend. I really like the way the Canons feel over the Nikons, but the truth is in the pics!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

madf1man said:


> HIRCR - * north* of I-10 West *west* of Beltway 8 has it been 5 years now maybe?:headknock I suppose it could be in your backyard but


Back when we were living in Katy it was perfect. But being closer to Tomball than the beltway is a bit far for me....and yes, I know that Marcus makes the trip from Riata Ranch...I'm the one that sent him that way.

PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> LOL @ Trey. Paul, he has loaner cars. If he doesn't I'll hook you up with one if you want to go run.


I know. Again, being closer to Tomball than the beltway right now, it is still farther than I'd like to travel. Plus, I don't always want to do indoor Mini-Z driving either - I did that for a while and was doing off-road dirt at the same time. Maybe too much to pack into a schedule, but I enjoy the off-road stuff as much if not more than the on-road racing.

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

He has indoor offroad too.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

If you aren't going to drive 20 minutes to race then you really don't want to race.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> He has indoor offroad too.


I said dirt. I'm sure that indoor off-road is cool too but I used to enjoy the dirt racing.

PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Guffinator said:


> If you aren't going to drive 20 minutes to race then you really don't want to race.


HAHAHA!!! Yup, I guess you are right and know exactly what *I *want. Intimidation doesn't work with me. Sorry.

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

PD2 said:


> I said dirt. I'm sure that indoor off-road is cool too but I used to enjoy the dirt racing.
> 
> PD2


Buy my B4. For you I'll even leave the motor in it. Then when Mike's opens the 1/10 track you can go play.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Guffinator said:


> If you aren't going to drive 20 minutes to race then you really don't want to race.


I thought this was hilarious.

Hell, even I show up to race now and then.:an4:


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

My MBX at the La. Nitro Open. Qualified 2nd in the A main and finished 3rd.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> HAHAHA!!! Yup, I guess you are right and know exactly what *I *want. Intimidation doesn't work with me. Sorry.
> 
> PD2


Aint going for the Shame Game or any guilt trip being layed on either? lol


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Buy my B4. For you I'll even leave the motor in it. Then when Mike's opens the 1/10 track you can go play.


I know your buggy would be sweet, but for a 1 hour, 1 way drive? Nah. I'll pass. Thanks though bro!

PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Aint going for the Shame Game or any guilt trip being layed on either? lol


I don't play games and the only trips I really like are going on vacation away from here. LOL!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Taken with my new camera, new homebuilt light box and some playing around with Photoshop. My Micro DT.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Gary, I just built a lightbox too and I'm having trouble with the lighting. I tried some regular household incadescent lights and everything is yellow.....like below. I just ordered some 5000K bulbs that are 30W. However, the ad said they are the equivalent of a 120W incandescent household bulb. Did I order the right thing? Can you shed any light on the subject? (pardon the pun there) Do you think that will correct the color similar to what you have above?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm just now learning this CV. Different lighting sorces produce different color temps measured in degrees Kelvin. Daylight runs somewhere between 5200 and 5700K i think. But what you have to do is adjust your white balance to compensate for different color temperatures. Thats the part I havent quite figured out yet. (See the photography forum just above.)

Right now I am using some CFLs I bought from Home Depot yesterday. They are = to 100 watt incandesant bulbs and they are called "Daylight", unlike soft white etc. I think they are 5200K to closley represent natural daylight. 

Try different WB settings on your camera.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

how much were those bulbs


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> how much were those bulbs


$8.97. I took the trash out but I am pretty sure these are what I got.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...3&productId=100527338&N=10000003+90401+501576


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I did a little tweaking on one of your shots. It was pretty close.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I think what I ordered was just very close to that, so looking forward to trying it! 

And I played with the images a little too, but no amount of photo shop can correct it completely.

I think I just lack the bulbs and all will be well.

Do you put the lamps outside your softbox shining through, or aimed directly at the object?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I think what I ordered was just very close to that, so looking forward to trying it!
> 
> And I played with the images a little too, but no amount of photo shop can correct it completely.
> 
> ...


Far from perfected yet since I started yesterday. Ill have to play around with where to put the lights etc. But I picked up these reflectors at Home Depot for less that $12 a piece and shooting through a bed sheet. lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

just to clarify, you took the closeup picture of the radio on pg 3 of this thread with the lights pointed directly at it, or through the sheet?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> just to clarify, you took the closeup picture of the radio on pg 3 of this thread with the lights pointed directly at it, or through the sheet?


Through the sheet. The sheet is a poor mans light diffuser. Some pros use umbrellas and shoot through them, or turn them around and use them to bounce the light off of the umbrellas. Some guys like flash! I dont though. I like still light with no shadows. Direct light will create shadows and blow out, (overexpose) the light areas. That takes evenly dispursed lighting, hence diffused light.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Gary have you thought about going to a store such as Evans Music or um.... Guitar Center, In stage lighting we used to use a lexan gel with fiberglas fibers ran through it to defuse light.... i think they are like $2.00 for a 12x12 sheet


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cypressvendetta said:


> Gary have you thought about going to a store such as Evans Music or um.... Guitar Center, In stage lighting we used to use a lexan gel with fiberglas fibers ran through it to defuse light.... i think they are like $2.00 for a 12x12 sheet


Been to those stores many times! lol

Stage lighting is different than the types used for photography. Something about different wave lenghts and temeratures, its way over my head!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ok, what I think I'm learing, at least I hope I'm learning is, I'm getting too much direct light. I have the lights too close, or not enough diffusion, or the lights are too powerfull. I bet what I am doing wrong in my thinking is what yall are thinking also and thhat it takes alot of light to shoot photos. I moved the lights above the light box and pointed them against the wall allowing the light to reflect off the wall dispursing the light even more and my results are getting better. Kind of anyway. Hard to tell without using a Macro lens.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

what is the difference in the lamp position between the first and the second photos? I can see from the second photo that the side of the engine facing us is more illuminated than the first. Looks like the first photo is with the lamp is pointed directly over the top of the subject? And in the second, the lamp is brought a little more forward, but still over the top of the subject?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> what is the difference in the lamp position between the first and the second photos? I can see from the second photo that the side of the engine facing us is more illuminated than the first. Looks like the first photo is with the lamp is pointed directly over the top of the subject? And in the second, the lamp is brought a little more forward, but still over the top of the subject?


I left the lights the same. I just moved the motor a little. Thats how temperamental my set up is right now. Especially with a subject that will reflect alot of light like that motor will.

I'm not sure what to do next. My guess is to buy another bed sheet and diffuse the light even more. Or wait untill I get a Macro lens! The sheet is much cheaper though. lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

The second picture looks great if you ask me!

Maybe try folding the sheet over itself a few times to thicken the diffusing effect?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW, what is it that you don't like abou that second photograph. The only reflections I see are very slight around the intake on the carb and in between a few of the cooling fins on the motor


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> BTW, what is it that you don't like abou that second photograph. The only reflections I see are very slight around the intake on the carb and in between a few of the cooling fins on the motor


I dont like the angle for one. I didnt use a small aperature for more DoF for the added length. It's leaning over too much, I chopped off the shaft and left too much back ground above the subject.


----------

